

Anyone know of a coding equivalent to crowdspring.com? - Xichekolas

I'm looking for some small coding gigs to supplement my (lack of) income. Does something like crowdspring.com actually exist for coding projects?<p>So far I've just perused the gig board at 37signals and the stuff on Joel, but thought that maybe someone here would have some pointers for finding small projects to fill a weekend with.
======
UandIblog
There are several- <http://www.rentacoder.com/RentACoder/DotNet/Default.aspx>

<http://www.bizreef.com/Programming>

I'll try to remember the other ones later, good luck!

